# Outsourced Fulfillment



## tywebb1989 (Nov 9, 2005)

Has anyone worked with a fulfillment house to handle online orders from your own tshirt site? I am familiar with zazzle, spreadshirt, 99dogs etc...but was wondering if anyone could recommend a fulfillment house/vendor to fulfill online orders directly!

A cost breakdown would also be useful if you have it.


Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What are the "etc" companies that you've looked at?


----------



## tywebb1989 (Nov 9, 2005)

Rodney,

As an example, http://www.efulfillmentservice.com/ is a vendor I found. There seem to be no shortage of fullfillment houses but I wondered if anyone had found one who might be used to dealing with t-shirt sites who do a heavy volume.


----------

